# 2004 nissan front sub frame



## Kodeman (Jul 26, 2015)

I was told by someone that due to crappy sub frames Nissan had extended warranty on it to 14yrs. I tried to find something in writing on internet but not having much luck. Can anyone clarify this, is it true I can get fixed free by dealership. If not I need to find one thats good and cheep (minimal rust)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

stop b y your local dealer and ask or call the service dept (have your vin handy)


----------

